# [SOLVED] APIC & Wireless BC43 issues

## theluckyone17

I used to think APIC was one of those things I could "set & forget"... compile it into the kernel, then not worry about it.

Then we bought a new laptop for my wife, and I "inherited" hers. Mainly 'cause I don't need a new laptop, and I like slapping Linux on older PC's.

Until I met this one. The synopsis: Whenever I use the wireless, I'm getting an "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" listed in the output of dmesg. The more I use the wireless connection, the more errors occur. I can't narrow it down why, but this bothers me. I *feel* that I shouldn't have errors like this.

If I append the "noapic" option on boot, then the system throws a "IRQ 3: Nobody cared" when using the wired network adapter... which promptly stops functioning.

It's an Acer 3002LCi. Wireless network adapter is a Broadcom BC4318. Wired is an SIS 900 PCI Fast. It's running the latest firmware. Kernel is linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7. I followed this thread to get the wireless card up 'n' runnin'.

I haven't had the opportunity yet to try appending irqpoll with noapic... maybe later this week.

'Til then, anyone have any suggestions, other than swap the cards around?

Oh... and the BC43 takes forever (ok, a minute or two) to pick up wireless networks in the area. Is this inherent in the card, or can I do something about it?Last edited by theluckyone17 on Sat Aug 30, 2008 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post the results of lspci -n. 

Also, I'm not quite sure what you mean by, "the BC43 takes forever (ok, a minute or two) to pick up wireless networks in the area. Is this inherent in the card, or can I do something about it?" Does it hang at boot time for the, "minute or two," or is the minute or two after the system has finished booting?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## theluckyone17

I'll post the output of lspci -n after I get home from work this afternoon.

It's not what I'd term a "hang"... the system's responsive. NetworkManager starts on boot without an issue. KDE 3.5 starts up fine. KNetworkManager starts fine. I'll power on the adapter using the button on the front of the laptop's case (darn Acer, defaulting to powering off the card on boot). At this point, it'll take a few minutes to actively scan for networks. 

I've even tried to force the card to scan, via `iwlist wlan0 scan`, which simply states that no networks were found. If I wait a bit, then both iwlist and KNetworkManager discover the wireless networks. It's like the adapter waits a few minutes before performing the first scan for nearby networks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Another foible that you may run into is that your driver will ignore iwconfig and iwlist commands. That happens with the b43 module, and it may be happening to you as well. 

I'll wait for the lspci -n to make a better determination.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## theluckyone17

Output of `lspci -n`:

```

00:00.0 0600: 1039:0760 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0002

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0963 (rev 25)

00:02.1 0c05: 1039:0016

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513

00:02.6 0703: 1039:7013 (rev a0)

00:02.7 0401: 1039:7012 (rev a0)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.2 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0900 (rev 91)

00:06.0 0607: 104c:ac50 (rev 02)

00:0b.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6330

```

I don't think the wireless adapter is ignoring the iwlist command completely... once I'm connected, `iwlist wlan0 scan` will display a list of the surrounding wireless networks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What kernel and firmware version are you using? The b43 module has gone through some changes since it first showed up with 2.6.24. The b43 in 2.6.24 was very unstable, slow, and reticent about connecting. The b34 has gotten better, now almost approaching ndiswrapper speed and connectivity as of 2.6.26.

If this remains a problem, it might be time to file a bug report.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## IvanMajhen

Try updating bios, or adding boot options like noapic, nolapic, acpi=noirq.

Do you have X86_UP_APIC=y and CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y?

Is kernel compiled with SMP support?

----------

## theluckyone17

I'm starting to think some hardware on this system is heading south without me. I got home from work tonight, appended the `noapic irqpoll` options to the kernel, and the network cards behaved. No APIC errors, everybody claims the IRQ's, life is good. Except that X just delayed a bit on starting... a minute or so, but no worse than Vista occasionally (I hate making that comparison, but...). 

I left the laptop running, left for a couple hours, came back, and now X won't start when I append the `noapic irqpoll` options... at least, it won't start within a reasonable amount of time. The screen stays black and I can't switch terminals. Caps lock and Num lock lights do respond, and there is hard drive activity intermittently. Removing the options allows X to start. I checked the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, and clipped the last few lines:

```

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

           compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

           ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is 0xc000

```

And there the log ends.

I tried using the `acpi=noirq` and `nolapic`(separately), and they result in either the APIC error, the IRQ nobody cares about, or both. At least X starts, though.

Kernel Version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

SMP support is not compiled in.

```
# grep SMP .config

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_ X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

```

I've already updated the firmware to the latest version... it was one of the first things I did, especially when a lot of the Google results for searching "linux apic error cpu" mentioned issues with SIS chipsets. That was a pain... using dd to image the hard drive out to an external, install a spare copy of Vista I had laying around, flash the BIOS (curse WindowsPhlash, I'd be happy with a simple DOS BIOS flash program), then reimage the hard drive.

I just unmasked 2.6.26-r1. I'll try it, and report back.

Update: Simply upgrading the kernel to 2.6.26-r1 didn't work. I still get the APIC errors. I appended `noapic irqpoll` again, and timed the X.Org blank screen... it sat for a good ten minutes or so. At that point, if X finally comes up, it's still not good.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Before you condemn the hardware, allow me to take a look at your kernel, and perhaps do some fixing. You may be right about the hardware, but another set of eyes on your kernel could make all the difference in the world.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## theluckyone17

Blech. I'm starting to hate this laptop. I have a feeling I may have more ACPI/APIC issues then I originally thought, after perusing through the entire contents of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 (root@Ambul) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #4 Thu Aug 28 08:01:29 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000077ef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077ef0000 - 0000000077efa000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077efa000 - 0000000077f00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077f00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229376

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7F60, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 77EF61BE, 0034 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 77EF9E5F, 0074 (r1 SiS    755F      6040000 PTL     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 77EF61F2, 3C6D (r1 PTLTD       755  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 77EFAFC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 77EF9ED3, 00B5 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 77EF9F88, 0050 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 77EF9FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: DMI detected: Acer

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ff00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227584

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1600.104 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904528k/917504k available (2681k kernel code, 12488k reserved, 1094k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff6000 - 0xfffff000   (  36 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xffff4000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04b4000 - 0xc04e0000   ( 176 kB)

      .data : 0xc039e607 - 0xc04b0050   (1094 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc039e607   (2681 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3201.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=6403651)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0eb8)

net_namespace: 192 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd776, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Enabling SiS 96x SMBus

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

system 00:04: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x8080-0x80ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffc00fff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffe00fff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xffe80000-0xffefffff has been reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfffe0000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: 0xe2100000-0xe21fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e8000000-0x00000000efffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: 0x00002400-0x000024ff

  IO window: 0x00002800-0x000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 0x88000000-0x8bffffff

  MEM window: 0x8c000000-0x8fffffff

pci 0000:00:06.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A]: no GSI

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x38 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 1766

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (67 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.6 disabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:04.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 13.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 13 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x1800, IRQ 3, 00:c0:9f:87:aa:c6

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_wlan

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

SIS5513: IDE controller (0x1039:0x5513 rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2000-0x2007

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2008-0x200f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: WDC WD1200BEVE-00UYT0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW242C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:06.0 [1025:0083]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:06.0, mfunc 0x00521d22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: request_irq() in yenta_probe_cb_irq() failed!

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:06.0 no PCI interrupts. Fish. Please report.

Yenta: no PCI IRQ, CardBus support disabled for this socket.

Yenta: check your BIOS CardBus, BIOS IRQ or ACPI settings.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0640, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, io mem 0xe2004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 9, io mem 0xe2002000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, io mem 0xe2003000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55454 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC203 at irq 5

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

eth0: Media Link Off

irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 4122, comm: NetworkManager Not tainted 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #4

 [<c012d567>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x69

 [<c012d56e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2b/0x69

 [<c012d75c>] note_interrupt+0x1b0/0x1e4

 [<c012ce97>] handle_IRQ_event+0x1a/0x3f

 [<c012de0e>] handle_level_irq+0x63/0x85

 [<c0103eda>] do_IRQ+0x48/0x5d

 [<c0102a5f>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

 [<c010283b>] sysenter_past_esp+0x38/0x91

 =======================

handlers:

[<c029205d>] (sis900_interrupt+0x0/0x504)

Disabling IRQ #3

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:10:6d:a0:78

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:13:10:6d:a0:78 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:10:6d:a0:78

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:10:6d:a0:78 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:13:10:6d:a0:78)

cs: pcmcia_socket0: cardbus cards are not supported.

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:13:10:6d:a0:78 (reason=7)

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:10:6d:a0:78

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:13:10:6d:a0:78 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:10:6d:a0:78

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:13:10:6d:a0:78 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:13:10:6d:a0:78)

```

----------

## theluckyone17

And my kernel .config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.26-gentoo-r1

# Thu Aug 28 07:43:34 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_X86_PAE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=y

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_B43=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# SoC Audio for the Texas Instruments OMAP

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_NONPROMISC_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## theluckyone17

Note that although it's an Acer laptop, enabling the ACER_WMI in the miscellaneous device drivers does nothing... dmesg states that there is no Acer WMI on this laptop, so I disabled it at some point.

Using that kernel configuration, I don't seem to have any problems with the wireless card... it picks up the networks quickly (albeit, after a soft reboot... I haven't tried powering it off since I've started diag'ing it last night). No APIC errors, either. However, I notice dmesg stating that the wired network adapter goes south, due to the IRQ 3 that nobody cares about. That's a problem... I use the laptop for work, so I'm not always in a position to use wireless only. 

In addition, apparently the Cardbus can't get an IRQ, so it's disabled. Considering that the only Cardbus adapter I'd use right now is a secondary wireless network adapter, I'm not too concerned... but I'd rather have it working and available, in case I need it in the future.

I appreciate the help   :Cool: . Figuring this one out on my own would have made me bald.

Update: I should add that (I think, I should've been taking notes) the APIC error when using the wireless adapter disappeared once I disabled the CPU frequency scaling. The wireless network adapter is responding quickly, too, even after powering the system off and letting it sit for several minutes.

----------

## IvanMajhen

Try booting with noapictimer. Maybe will this work with frequency scalling.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, you definitely had some not-so-good things set up in your kernel. I only tweaked those settings that, to my understanding, could cause the problems you are discussing. Most notably, I am amazed you got b43 to work at all. When it's compiled directly into the kernel, it is incredibly unstable...at least it was for me. When set up as a module, it works. If you haven't already, set the b43 module to be autoloaded at boot time.

I found a few other problems, and corrected them. Fair Group Scheduling, for instance, does nothing but slow an otherwise good running machine. I ask that you compile my .config first, then check it out with a diff program to see what changes I made.

Here's said .config. Hope it helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## theluckyone17

Ever meet one of those cooks who walks into the kitchen, grabs some spice off the shelf, says "That sounds good!", and tosses it into his dish? Yeah, that's me. Apparently it carries over to kernel customization, too. "Group scheduler?" *read description in menuconfig* "Yeah, throw some of that in there, too!"   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Anyway, I appreciate the effort. I also appreciate the subtle tact... no "you idiot, why aren't you compiling it as a module?", more of a "Holy cow, I can't believe you got it to work as well as you did." That's good!   :Cool: 

Anyway, I'll roll a kernel using your provided .config, and see what happens. I'll also diff the two .configs, see what's different, and research it a bit. I was under the assumption that there shouldn't (in a perfect world, right?) be much behavioral difference between compiling a feature into the kernel versus a module, then loading it, besides keeping the kernel size down if the module's not currently needed. I'll do a bit of research into that, but feel free to enlighten me if you feel like it.   :Smile: 

Update: Got your .config rolled, and the wireless is working fine. The wired network adapter still pukes, though...

```
*snippet*

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

eth0: Media Link Off

irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 3948, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #5

 [<c013cad4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x80

 [<c013cdab>] note_interrupt+0x27b/0x2b0

 [<c013c025>] handle_IRQ_event+0x25/0x50

 [<c013d7ad>] handle_level_irq+0xbd/0xf0

 [<c0104e02>] do_IRQ+0x42/0x80

 [<c01030cf>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

 =======================

handlers:

[<c03205a0>] (sis900_interrupt+0x0/0x700)

Disabling IRQ #3

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

*snippet*
```

And when I actually connect the ethernet adapter to my router:

```
eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:222 dev_watchdog+0xd7/0xf0()

Modules linked in: b43 ssb

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #5

 [<c01179af>] warn_on_slowpath+0x5f/0x90

 [<c011827b>] wake_up_klogd+0x3b/0x40

 [<c011892b>] vprintk+0x2cb/0x340

 [<c011827b>] wake_up_klogd+0x3b/0x40

 [<c011892b>] vprintk+0x2cb/0x340

 [<c01189bb>] printk+0x1b/0x20

 [<c032041a>] sis900_tx_timeout+0x19a/0x1b0

 [<c03e44b7>] dev_watchdog+0xd7/0xf0

 [<c0120622>] run_timer_softirq+0x122/0x1b0

 [<c03e43e0>] dev_watchdog+0x0/0xf0

 [<c011c842>] __do_softirq+0x42/0x90

 [<c011c8b7>] do_softirq+0x27/0x30

 [<c011ca85>] irq_exit+0x55/0x70

 [<c0104e07>] do_IRQ+0x47/0x80

 [<c01030cf>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

 [<c030ad3d>] acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x274/0x2df

 [<c0388d25>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x75/0xb0

 [<c0388cb0>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x0/0xb0

 [<c0101a5a>] cpu_idle+0x2a/0x80

 =======================

---[ end trace 2584e8138fc83317 ]---

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *theluckyone17 wrote:*   

> Ever meet one of those cooks who walks into the kitchen, grabs some spice off the shelf, says "That sounds good!", and tosses it into his dish? Yeah, that's me. Apparently it carries over to kernel customization, too. "Group scheduler?" *read description in menuconfig* "Yeah, throw some of that in there, too!"   

 

You're no worse than I was when I first started compiling my own kernels. I had more than one kernel panic meet me and greet me. It's part of the wondrous world of mind expansion. I actually ran Fair scheduling...once. I couldn't reboot fast enough to compile that lemon out of my kernel.

So don't feel bad. Experiments are the best way to find out what works and what doesn't. 

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, I appreciate the effort. I also appreciate the subtle tact... no "you idiot, why aren't you compiling it as a module?", more of a "Holy cow, I can't believe you got it to work as well as you did." That's good!   

 

Well, I don't want to get thrown off the site. I was once, when someone attacked me, and I was a little more...off the wall than I should have been. I don't want that to happen a second time.

Besides that, I've been involved in forums that were more or less snipe-fests, with yours truly sometimes getting a bit more sniping than my due...at least to my way of thinking. 

I don't like that kind of environment. It makes it harder to help people when you start feeling like you have to constantly be looking over your shoulder to make sure some grump with an axe to grind isn't trying to make you out to be a fool, stupid, or mono dimensional. It's no fun to hang out in such a place.

So even if I thought little of your mental capacity (which I don't), I wouldn't be crass, callous, or rude enough to say so and humiliate you publicly. In truth, you're not to far from the norm. Few people give their kernel a second glance if things appear to be running as expected. Many people go for years on end using bloated genkernel kernels without a single problem. Some aren't so lucky.

That's where I come in. I like to play with the kernel. It's that ever present search for perfection thing...you know? Why not share all that I've learned with the community? Others freely share their knowledge with me. So, you could say it's my quid for the pro quo I get in return.

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, I'll roll a kernel using your provided .config, and see what happens. I'll also diff the two .configs, see what's different, and research it a bit. I was under the assumption that there shouldn't (in a perfect world, right?) be much behavioral difference between compiling a feature into the kernel versus a module, then loading it, besides keeping the kernel size down if the module's not currently needed. I'll do a bit of research into that, but feel free to enlighten me if you feel like it.  
> 
> Update: Got your .config rolled, and the wireless is working fine. The wired network adapter still pukes, though...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

As far as I can tell, your wired card should rock the Casbah. Have you checked the cable and the router? If the net remains down, either you have a driver problem, or a bad piece of hardware. 

Are you using baselayout-1 or baselayout-2. If you don't know what that is, you're probably running baselayout-1. If you do know, which one? hehehe

Anyway, it's my pleasure to give what I can to the community. Gentoo rocks, and so do most of the folks on the forum.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## theluckyone17

I gotta admit, as frustrating as this exercise is, it's rather fun, too, tweaking the kernel. Fits into the rest of my "hobbies", though, I suppose... R/C aircraft, car repair, all requiring a generous amount of tweak, adjust, and experiment. And as much as I understand that reasons behind the tact, it's still nice to experience, and worth pointing out and thanking.   :Cool: 

Anyhow, the router and the ethernet cable have been verified as good... I'm running a desktop off a wired connection to the router, and my wife's laptop off the wireless. Swapping the cables doesn't introduce any issues on my desktop, so I have to assume the cable is good.

I'm running baselayout-1, confirmed via `emerge --search baselayout`. Version 1.12.11.1, to be precise.

The funny thing is, if I append `irqpoll` to the kernel on boot, then the wired network adapter behaves perfectly fine, and I can get the web. The Yenta cardbus still doesn't get an IRQ, though. Apparently, I'm not the only one experiencing these issues on an Acer laptop... there's this guy here.

I should have some more time to research and tweak tonight.

----------

## theluckyone17

I've got more information... and I think I've come to a conclusion.

If I simply pass `acpi=off` to the kernel, then dmesg states that the wired ethernet adapter and the Yenta cardbus will be sharing IRQ 3, and both appear to function correctly. But disabling acpi in this method seems to disable all my USB ports.

Everything on this laptop seems to be interconnected... I fix one thing, and the other breaks. It all comes back to ACPI... and from the Google research I've done, a lot of Acer laptops seem to have this problem.

That begs the question.... is the Acer ACPI just plain buggy?

I walked through the ACPI How To, and the DCDT actually compiled with only one warning... the same warning that the author of the How To states can be "made to shut up", but not properly handled. I figured that means playing around with the DCDT probably isn't going to help.

I'm going to try passing `acpi=noirq` to the kernel, and see what happens. If that doesn't work, I do believe this laptop is going get eBay'd...

Update:

SUCCESS! Using pappy_mcfae's .config, while passing acpi=noirq to the kernel seems to have worked. The wireless network adapter is working, the wired network adapter is working, the USB ports are working, and the cardbus is working fine, too. Looks like ACPI can be trusted to handle everything but handling the IRQs. Thanks for the help, everybody, especially pappy_mcfae!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That is so good to hear. I'm glad you're on track!

You're most welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

